# Steering Wheel Noise



## tytiguan (Mar 18, 2019)

My 2019 Tiguan SEL makes a creaking/squeaking noise when turning the steering wheel. It happens more when turned to the left and it gets louder when it's warm outside. The issue is not mechanical. It sounds like rubber or plastic are rubbing together somewhere between the steering wheel and the steering column. 

That dealer says that it's just a characteristic of the vehicle and nothing can be done. My 2009 Tiguan SE never made any similar noises. Has anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

tytiguan said:


> My 2019 Tiguan SEL makes a creaking/squeaking noise when turning the steering wheel. It happens more when turned to the left and it gets louder when it's warm outside. The issue is not mechanical. It sounds like rubber or plastic are rubbing together somewhere between the steering wheel and the steering column.
> 
> That dealer says that it's just a characteristic of the vehicle and nothing can be done. My 2009 Tiguan SE never made any similar noises. Has anyone experienced something similar?


My 2019 SEL-P "clicks" when I do full turns left or right. It's faint and noticeable only to the driver when quiet. There's no impact on turning or driving at all so I'm guessing it's normal.


----------



## pacepaperboy (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah I brought in my 2018 SEL to the dealer for the same issue. I was told it's the clockspring in the steering wheel and that it's normal....still annoys me as I make a few lock-to-lock turns in a parking garage each morning...but not sure what else I can really do. Never been in another car where I've noticed this (but also never had a car that has so many steering wheel controls). 

I think VW extended the warranty past 6 years for the clockspring, but don't have time to dig around my files at the moment. 


Annoying...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

tytiguan said:


> .....The issue is not mechanical. It sounds like rubber or plastic are rubbing together somewhere between the steering wheel and the steering column.....


News flash for you Bucko, any rubbing noise is mechanical.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

I had the same issue with mine, however my dealership pointed it out to me when I picked up the car and told me they already had one on order to replace the clock spring. Few days later when the part came in I dropped the car off and had the clock spring replace.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Yep. Going in Friday for 10k service and hope they can address it


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I had the same issue with mine, however my dealership pointed it out to me when I picked up the car and told me they already had one on order to replace the clock spring. Few days later when the part came in I dropped the car off and had the clock spring replace.





Crappie man said:


> Yep. Going in Friday for 10k service and hope they can address it


Did the replacement clock spring remove the noise for anyone?


----------



## pacepaperboy (Dec 19, 2017)

Yep! Glad I pushed again, it was getting louder and more frequent and just plain annoying. From the repair (took all of 30mins). It's been flawless in 2 months since...

"CUSTOMER STATES NOISE IN STEERING WHEEL WHEN TURNING RAN GFF. FOUND NO FAULTS. INSPECTED VEHICLE. ABLE TO
DUPLICATE NOISE. REMOVED STEERING COLUMN COVERS. FOUND NOISE COMING FROM THE CLOCK SPRING WHEN TURNING THE
STEERING WHEEL. R&R CLOCK SPRING. PERFORMED ONLINE CODING AND BASIC SETTINGS. TEST DROVE VEHICLE. VEHICLE IS
OKAY. VEHICLE IS OPERATING TO VW DESIGN"


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

My 2019 SE does the same thing (a faint squeaky type noise) but hasn't bothered me too much. Next time I'm in maybe I'll mention it and see if they replace the clockspring.


----------

